# Problème: Firefox très lent à l'ouverture/fermeture.



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon Firefox est très long à s'ouvrir et très très long à fermer.
TOUT le reste fonctionne normalement.

Quelqu'un aurait-il/elle une suggestion pour revenir à un fonctionnement normal de Firefox? Merci d'avance - Florent.

PS: non, je n'utilise pas Safari 

----

*Configuration
* 

MacBook
Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.8 (à jour)
2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo et 2 Go DDR2 SDRAM
Firefox 3.5.3


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Mettre à jour les extensions si tu en utilises... En virer si tu en as trop?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mettre à jour les extensions si tu en utilises... En virer si tu en as trop?



N'ai mentionné aucune extension car je n'en utilise pas mais merci quand même 

Anything else?

Ca vaut le coup de désinstaller/ré-installer (à ce moment là autant utiliser un PC, non?)


----------



## valroy (4 Octobre 2009)

Y a pas de solution c'est firefox il est long. enfin pour ma part il m'est du temps a ce lancer et a fermé et c'est pareil dans mon entourage mac.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Ben...oui et non... Le même firefox sur le même ordinateur sous la même configuration de ma copine s'ouvre et se ferme en 1 clin d'oeil alors qu'il met 15 sec pour s'ouvrir et 2 min pour se fermer sur mon Mac.

Personne n'a une solution? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tou(te)s ceux/celles qui ont pris la peine de répondre 

Bah...comme personne n'a trouvé de solution miracle, ai bien été obligé de mettre les mains dans le cambouis 

Ai vaccuumé les fichiers "*places.SQlite*" et "_*URLclassifier.SQlite*_" dans le dossier "*profile*" et tout est redevenu normal: ouverture & fermeture de Firefox in a snap au lieu des 15 sec-2 min!!!!! Ca maaaaaarche 
*
RESOLU*


----------

